# 721 - L1.78 Release Notes - Discussion



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

L1.78 for the 721:
 - EchoStar X satellite expanded services support
 - Alternate audio updates
 - ITV improvements
 - DVR 4X fast forward performance improvement


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

When did this spool?

Edit: Nevermind, I found my answer. I had a wierd problem where my receiver rebooted for apparently no reason around 11:00pm on Thursday (PST), afterwards it was stuck in aquiring satellite. A couple more reboots and 20 minutes of waiting and it finally came back. Looking at another thread I'm not the only one. Must have something to do with this software release, glad it's not my receiver going TU.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Same here.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the itv still has no weather even though the channel info says ITV: Weather.

If I don't use the 4th satellite in my 4-sat Legacy configuration for a few days, it forgets how to find it even though it still shows in the matrix display. Have to do a switch check and it works again. This problem is not new. Just wanted to get it out there for review by the crew.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Had the same problem, but still the dish home in my receiver does not work.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 19, 2002)

Looks like mine updated on it's own.... 

BUT

When I go to the menu only three options are available.
1. TV Listing
6. System Setup
0. Cancel

Everything else is not accessable.
Thoughts?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jupiter said:


> Looks like mine updated on it's own....
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


reboot.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Since the newest software (L178), I have noticed two problems/features:

1) Sorting your timers by any of the 4 methods available does absolutely nothing at all.

2) You can now select info and title at the same time in the Search area.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Since getting L178, every time I pause live TV and then un-pause, it jumps BACK 5-7 seconds instead of just continuing where it was.

Note that I got this late last night and was too lazy to get off the couch and manually reset the box to see if it goes away. Then I forgot to do it this morning until I saw this thread. I'll give it a go and see if it goes away after a reset.

Anyone else seeing this?

- John...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jgoggan said:


> Since getting L178, every time I pause live TV and then un-pause, it jumps BACK 5-7 seconds instead of just continuing where it was.
> 
> Note that I got this late last night and was too lazy to get off the couch and manually reset the box to see if it goes away. Then I forgot to do it this morning until I saw this thread. I'll give it a go and see if it goes away after a reset.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check my 721, but I've been noticing a similar result on my 622, usually just a few seconds. I wonder if that is something they are doing by design now. Personally I don't mind since sometimes with Dolby Digital content it takes a couple seconds for my audio to kick back in and I have to end up skipping back to pick up missed dialogue.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed -- even without DD, when I used to unpause my 721, it would start the video and then the sound would kick in a 1/2 second later -- so it was annoying -- but it seems to go back too far. I'd rather that, if they did that, it just jumped back a second -- 2 at the most. Either that or, really, it should be an option somewhere -- since those with certain DD receivers might need 3-4 seconds while others of us might just want 1 second (or even 0 like it has always been)...

- John...


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

mine died after the upgrade :-(
Just the flashing power button.. no menus....
Glad I have DHP.. Replacement on the way..


----------



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Since getting L178, every time I pause live TV and then un-pause, it jumps BACK 5-7 seconds instead of just continuing where it was.
> 
> Note that I got this late last night and was too lazy to get off the couch and manually reset the box to see if it goes away. Then I forgot to do it this morning until I saw this thread. I'll give it a go and see if it goes away after a reset.
> 
> ...


Mine does this, sometimes, I find if you pause for only a short time, it starts right up, and if you pause for a couple of minutes, it jumps back.


----------



## zanat77 (Dec 7, 2005)

I initially had alot of problems once the software upgraded. It was not downloading anything from the satelite and my program guide was empty, no channels showing. finally I performed restore to factory default. followed by check switch and waiting about 10 minutes. then it worked. by the way I have a Dish pro plus-twin setup. that may have something to do with the problem.


----------

